# Ipod classic se bloque systématiquement au 6ème de sa capacité.



## LaurentSyros (3 Mai 2018)

J'ai un ipod classic vieux de 10 ans qui a toujours fonctionné à merveille jusqu'à la semaine dernière où il s'est bizarrement bloqué voulant mettre de nouvelles musiques via itunes (j'ai aussi essayé avec CopyTrans, rien y fait).
Je n'ai eu d'autres choix que le restaurer, j'ai pu transférer à nouveau de la musique, au 6ème de sa capacité il s'est re-bloqué,
itunes tourne sans fin puis ne répond plus ensuite c'est le pc dans son entier qui ne répond plus !
J'ai restauré, formaté 10 fois, j'ai fait une recherche virus et spywares (tout est ok) à chaque fois le même soucis à environ 1/6 de sa capacité soit + ou - 1000 musiques, l'ipod se bloque. J'ai passé des heures sur le net, je n'ai rien trouvé de probant.
Malgré tout ça il continue de fonctionner parfaitement, je peux écouter sans aucun problème...
C'est un mystère !
Est ce que qq'un a connu ce genre de problème et/ou aurait une solution à me proposer...?

Merci beaucoup.
Laurent


----------



## AngryKiller (10 Juin 2018)

Je pense que ton HDD à un problème :/


----------



## Zeshh (28 Septembre 2019)

Disque dur HS (problème évident de secteur défectueux)


----------

